# Credit Card Shooter



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Brilliant thanks for posting this, its a pity I have to wait for the Micarta I want to crack on and try this out.
Ive been snowed in for 5 days I'm going nuts.
Martin.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow. Neat idea. A small slingshot made from a credit card.

That one is compact enough to keep in any pocket.

Do certain types of cards outperform others? Will the higher-limit cards be more accurate?

I don't want to cut up any of my own credit cards right now, but I will snag one of the wife's when she is not looking.

Thanks for sharing.

WD40

(If you've read this far, no, I'm not serious.)


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Dan it's genius.







Can you tell me what program you used to draw this please.

Merry Christmas


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I use microsoft visio for drawing my designs.


----------



## SLiuGraphite (Dec 23, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Wow. Neat idea. A small slingshot made from a credit card.
> 
> That one is compact enough to keep in any pocket.
> 
> ...


Oh thank god.....


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

lol wd40 p.s. nice name


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

W.D. are my initials. I turned 40 last year. A lawyer at work kept calling me WD40.


----------

